# Attracting the teams?



## wickerdave (Jul 6, 2014)

We are putting together a community Pro-Am BBq festival for next year. We have a great venue, with tons of parking, electrical, grass, room for beer tent, vendors, car show, etc.  We want to attract as many teams as possible so we want to treat them right. Other than a respectable amount of winnings ($7500 - $8500) what would really make the teams want to come to our 1st annual event? One suggestion is to cook dinner for the teams the first night. Looking for lots of suggestions.

Dave

Oregon


----------

